# Vóc dáng thon gọn với phương pháp hút mỡ toàn thân Body Jet Evo



## thanhmai2501 (1/11/18)

*Mỡ bụng luôn là nỗi ám ảnh của nhiều chị em vì khó giảm và gây mất thẩm mỹ, không chỉ thế mỡ bụng còn gây ra nhiều loại bệnh nguy hiểm khác nhau. Nên phần lớn nhiều chị em luôn tìm cách giải quyết những phần mỡ thừa này. Với nhiều cách khác nhau như tập thể dục, ăn kiêng, thì hút mỡ toàn thân cũng là một trong những cách được ưa chuộng vì an toàn và mang lại hiệu quả tối ưu. Ở bai viết này, Sài Gòn sẽ giới thiệu công nghệ Body Jet Evo mới, một giải pháp tối ưu hàng đầu hiện nay.*









*HÚT MỠ TOÀN THÂN VỚI CÔNG NGHỆ BODY JET EVO*
Công nghệ hút mỡ bụng Body Jet Evo là một trong những giải pháp hút mỡ mới nhất tại nước Đức. Phương pháp sử dụng camera nội sội, cùng lực hút và lọc mỡ giúp xác định chính xác vùng được hút mỡ.

Giải pháp này giúp loại bỏ lượng mỡ thừa triệt để, an toàn và mang lại hiệu quả lên đến 95% thích hợp với các vùng khó giảm cân như bụng, bắp tay, bắp chân. Với các khách hàng đã có con nhỏ, thì đây chính là phương pháp hút mỡ bụng sau sinh hoàn hảo nhất.

Body Jet Evo giúp loại bỏ những khuyết điểm do phương pháp hút mỡ truyền thống gây ra, đồng thời giúp tái tạo, gia tăng collagen dưới da giúp vùng da mịn màng, săn chắc tự nhiên sau hút mỡ.
Dưới đây là hình ảnh thật của khách hàng sau khi hút mỡ bạn có thể kiểm chứng




*ƯU ĐIỂM CỦA CÔNG NGHỆ HÚT MỠ TOÀN THÂN BODY JET EVO*

Đầu tiên bạn có thể xem qua hình ảnh trước và sau khi hút mỡ bụng bằng công nghệ Body Jet Evo của khách hàng tại Sài Gòn Venus.




*Không chỉ dừng lại ở hiệu quả chất lượng mà hút mỡ bụng hay phẫu thuật tạo hình thành bụng còn có nhiều ưu điểm khác như:*

+ Công nghệ có thể tiến hành ở nhiều vùng khác nhau trên cơ thể, giúp triệt tiêu lớp mỡ cứng đầu mà không gây tổn thương.
+ Giúp lấy lại đường cong thon gọn, quyến rũ sau khi hút mỡ.
+ Giảm được hơn 95% lượng mỡ thừa chỉ sau 90 phút thực hiện
+ Không để lại sẹo, gồ ghề ở da, không gây hiện tượng xơ cứng sau khi hút mỡ toàn thân.
+ Công nghệ đạt chứng nhận của Bộ Y tế phù hợp với cả khách hàng nam và nữ.
+ Với công nghệ hiện đại tối ưu với camera nội soi, giúp xác định chính xác vùng hút mỡ, không gây tổn thương các vùng khách trên cơ thể.
+ Thời gian phục hồi nhanh, hiệu quả lâu dài khi tuân theo chế độ ăn uống và luyện tập.

*QUY TRÌNH CHUẨN CỦA CÔNG NGHỆ BODY JET EVO*

Bước 1: Thăm khám, tư vấn để đo đạc lượng mỡ thừa cho cơ thể.
Bước 2: Kiểm tra sức khỏe đạt chuẩn để tiến hành hút mỡ
Bước 3: Tiến hành gây tê cục bộ vùng được hút mỡ
Bước 4: Thực hiện hút mỡ tại các vùng đã đo vẽ chính xác nhất
Bước 5: Chăm sóc sau khi hút mỡ và hướng dẫn khách hàng chế độ ăn uống, nghĩ dưỡng sau phẫu thuật.




*BẢNG GIÁ DỊCH VỤ HÚT MỠ TẠI SÀI GÒN VENUS*

Chi phí hút mỡ bụng, hút mỡ toàn thân sẽ có giá khác nhau vì phụ thuộc vào lượng mỡ thừa cũng như các vùng trên cơ thể. Nếu khách hàng có nhu cầu hút mỡ bụng hoặc nhiều vùng khác, có thể tham khảo bảng giá dưới đây. Hoặc đến trực tiếp tại địa chỉ: 406 Trần Hưng Đạo, P2, Q5, Tp.HCM để được tư vấn chi tiết hơn.




_Hình ảnh trước và sau khi hút mỡ bụng bạn có thể tham khảo_








_Liên hệ số điện thoại: *0941.30.25.25 *để được tư vấn sớm nhất
Địa chỉ thẩm mỹ viện:* 406 Trần Hưng Đạo, P2, Q5, Tp.HCM, nơi bạn có thể tin tưởng làm đẹp.*_


----------

